# Brittany Ferries -new LNG Super Ferry order.



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Lloyds Loading List today advise:-

Brittany Ferries is poised to sign an agreement with STX’s French shipyard for the construction of “the world’s biggest ferry powered by Liquified Natural Gas (LNG).” 

The Roscoff-based operator said it was planning to have the ship built “around 2017” within the framework of collaboration with STX on the PEGASIS (Power Efficient Gas Innovation ship) project. 

No other details have been released on the new vessel but it is thought to be similar to the one acquired by Finland’s Viking Line at the start of the year from STX’s Finnish shipyard for around €240 million. 

Named the Viking Grace, the vessel can carry up to 2,800 passengers and also offers 1,275 lane metres of freight capacity. 

Meanwhile, according to a media report, Brittany returned to a break-even position in its last financial year ending 30 September 2013 following ac***ulated losses estimated at €70 milion over the past few years. 

Contacted by Lloyd’s Loading List, a Brittany Ferries spokesperson declined to comment on the report which largely attributed the change in fortune to a 9% increase in passenger traffic during the summer season. Global turnover increased from €365 million to €370 million. 

This represents an impressive turnaround for the company, which in September 2012 was embroiled in a dispute with staff over the implementation of a programme of economy measures which brought its services to a standstill for 10 days. 

Brittany operates from Roscoff, St Malo, Cherbourg, Caen and Poole to Plymouth, Portsmouth and Poole as well as Cork, in Ireland and Santander and Billbao in Spain. 

geoff


----------

